# New collars :)



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)

New collars from the collar shop  and a few of the first snow


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

They look very stylish!


----------



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh very nice collars


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Your dogs are gorgeous and look awesome in their new collars.


----------



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Love the new collars, you have such handsome puppers. I'm jealous, we haven't gotten any snow that sticks yet, just annoying flurries.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I love the colors in the collars!
They are all very pretty!


----------

